
Would you bring your electric car inside your home? - nkurz
https://medium.com/@cfmccormick/would-you-bring-your-electric-car-inside-your-home-58317bf40918
======
mchahn
Garages cost a whole lot less per square foot than a living room. We put
everything we can in our garage to have a bit of space in the house.

------
therobot24
In MI and other snowy states, the salt and snow get your car very gross.
Sometimes enough of the black/gritty snow gets up in the wheel well that makes
the garage gross in the morning. Never will i put my car in my living room.

